# Glitter nailpolish + matte top coat looks cool!



## emily_3383 (Sep 19, 2009)

Im wearing this orange nailpolish by sinful colors and i applied this purple glitter with Essie Matte about you and it looks so cool. It makes the glitter stand out more. I saw this on Scrangie.com and I had to try it!

Scroll down and you can see what she did.

Scrangie: China Glaze Halloween Glitters plus New Matte Magic topcoat


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 19, 2009)

wow, that's hardcore coolness! so different and unusual looking! love it!


----------



## mebs786 (Sep 19, 2009)

I really like that... The glitter just stands out more against the dark colour....


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 20, 2009)

She has done a few sparklies with matte top coats. Some look great, others, not so much.


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 20, 2009)

I really like the looks of some of them. It certainly is worth giving them a try on.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 20, 2009)

Love those matte!


----------



## itzmarylicious (Jan 8, 2010)

OPI came out with a new line, "suede" they have some of their most popular colors like Lincoln Park After Dark in the Suede line..its basically a little glittery/shimmery and matte. They also have a "matte" line w/ no shimmer or glitter


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 8, 2010)

Matte still irks me out. When I see it I automatically hear the sound of nails scratching a chalkboard lol.


----------

